# 3 Point Adjustable Screw, Back Remover ?



## zed4130

Will this remove most screw on backs? also what other basci tools would i need, all i have is screw drivers,

thanks guys,

paul


----------



## jeffvader

zed4130 said:


> Will this remove most screw on backs? also what other basci tools would i need, all i have is screw drivers,
> 
> thanks guys,
> 
> paul


Yes, apart from Rolex. You can get one from our host here http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Tools.html

A case holder will also help. A spring bar tool with the standard fork and the spare fine fork is always a good place to start too.


----------



## zed4130

jeffvader said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will this remove most screw on backs? also what other basci tools would i need, all i have is screw drivers,
> 
> thanks guys,
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, apart from Rolex. You can get one from our host here http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Tools.html
> 
> A case holder will also help. A spring bar tool with the standard fork and the spare fine fork is always a good place to start too.
Click to expand...

thanks mate it was roys i was looking at, ive got a old vostok franken to practice on, is the hand remover good to have ,

paul


----------



## Silver Hawk

zed4130 said:


> Will this remove most screw on backs? also what other basci tools would i need, all i have is screw drivers,
> 
> thanks guys,
> 
> paul


Get yourself one of those plastic balls....I open a lot of case backs and only have to revert to the Jaxa-type 3 legged tool in about 10% of watches. No chance of damage with the ball; lots of potential damage with the Jaxa.


----------



## mrteatime

Silver Hawk said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will this remove most screw on backs? also what other basci tools would i need, all i have is screw drivers,
> 
> thanks guys,
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> Get yourself one of those plastic balls....I open a lot of case backs and only have to revert to the Jaxa-type 3 legged tool in about 10% of watches. No chance of damage with the ball; lots of potential damage with the Jaxa.
Click to expand...

yep get one of those.....blu tack is ok too, but the ball is better


----------



## Silver Hawk

mrteatime said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will this remove most screw on backs? also what other basci tools would i need, all i have is screw drivers,
> 
> thanks guys,
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> Get yourself one of those plastic balls....I open a lot of case backs and only have to revert to the Jaxa-type 3 legged tool in about 10% of watches. No chance of damage with the ball; lots of potential damage with the Jaxa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep get one of those.....blu tack is ok too, but the ball is better
Click to expand...

Find them in ebay...search for "watch back ball"


----------



## zed4130

thanks everyone for all the help, im off to search ebay, 

paul


----------



## zed4130

yep found the ball, 

paul


----------



## chris l

If your Vostok has a ring back, (a separate ring which screws into the caseback), like the Amphibias, then circlip pliers are good...


----------



## zed4130

chris l said:


> If your Vostok has a ring back, (a separate ring which screws into the caseback), like the Amphibias, then circlip pliers are good...


thanks chris, sadly the back just fell of that in the end, it has a separate ring but its very loose,  im going to fit that movement into another case as a little first project,

paul


----------



## andy s

Dont forget the tweezers and a loupe.


----------



## zed4130

andy s said:


> Dont forget the tweezers and a loupe.


ok thanks , what a loupe ?

paul


----------



## mrteatime

zed4130 said:


> andy s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget the tweezers and a loupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks , what a loupe ?
> 
> paul
Click to expand...

dont worry paul....if your in need of anything, let me know and i'll send it off to you dude

<edit> its an eye piece.....


----------



## zed4130

mrteatime said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andy s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget the tweezers and a loupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks , what a loupe ?
> 
> paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry paul....if your in need of anything, let me know and i'll send it off to you dude
> 
> <edit> its an eye piece.....
Click to expand...

lol ive a good magnify glass ? oh and good glasses :lol:

thanks shawn ill order the ball got screw drivers, got tweezers , so getting there,

thanks all,

paul


----------

